# Deer mounts



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

Would like to get my fav deer mount to the phils when we move. Anyone know if there are any hoops to jump through about this?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm not sure what a dear mount is but a balikbayan box is your only way forward. Should give the ants and temites hours of endless fun by the sounds of it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> I'm not sure what a dear mount is but a balikbayan box is your only way forward. Should give the ants and temites hours of endless fun by the sounds of it.


This is a deer mount. I agree with you Gary; it would be impossible to keep aunts and other insects out of and away from it here in the Philippines no matter what kind of home it is in.
I would have loved to bring all mine with me years ago but better judgment prevailed. Plus it would be pretty tough to get a normal size mount into a shipping box. Not sure of the laws on it either.

Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet, Balikbayan boxes are not limited to the usual cardboard cartons you see. If it can be crated it can be sent, although the price will go up and you may have some explaining to do to customs.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

You shot Bambi.....!!!!!!!! My granddaughter will be mortified........


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

hogrider said:


> You shot Bambi.....!!!!!!!! My granddaughter will be mortified........



That's ok, I ate Bambi. Tell her she was delicious


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

SimonAngeles said:


> That's ok, I ate Bambi. Tell her she was delicious



You are sooo cruel...........


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

hogrider said:


> You are sooo cruel...........


I'm sure it was painless and it does taste so good.. I sure miss the deer hunting each year in the Southern Utah mountains.


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

You ever do any chucked hunting in Utah?


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I think I will leave it here. I will prob just split them up to my kids.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Huck658 said:


> You ever do any chucked hunting in Utah?


You mean Rock Chucks? Yes; mostly when I was a kid in the mountains just to the East of Cedar City. There were more of them than flies.


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

So fun


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Your biggest concern is not shipping your Deer Mount here...it is the fact that any and all animal or plant material, either dead or alive "MUST" get past customs officials. Live plants, leaves, roots, seeds, animal skins, eggs...anything of a Biological nature!

I would suggest checking with Philippine Customs and see what they say...or if in the US, try to contact a company that regularly ships to the Philippines to see if they have any knowledge about the in's and out's of the Philippine Customs regulations.

I know I tried to get a few plants shipped here and had such a hassle with it that I finally gave up!


----------

